# Prada Re-edition 2005 nylon or saffiano leather?



## Djh01

Hi everyone, 
looking at getting the Prada re-edition 2005 and was wondering if you recommend the nylon version or the saffiano leather? Which one would be better and more durable for everyday wear? I don’t normally dress casual but I think both these materials can be dressed up or down. Does anyone wear a lot of gold accessories and has any difficulty styling the nylon version? 
Thank you!


----------



## snibor

I actually prefer nylon in this style.  Hardware doesn’t matter to me…it doesn’t have to match your jewelry.   But I view the style whether leather or nylon as a casual bag.


----------



## skyqueen

Depending on your lifestyle and use...the saffiano GHW seems dressier than the carefree/sporty nylon PHW. I agree with @snibor especially in this style.


----------



## Djh01

Thank you both for your thoughts. I actually do prefer this style in nylon as I heard they are lightweight and carefree. The only thing that held me back was the silver hardware because I’m a big gold person.

most of my other luxury bags are quite dressy and have gold hardware so I wasn’t sure if the silver would clash with my wardrobe. But I did like the fact that this  could be my casual run around bag.

My husband said, why are you paying so much for a plastic bag when you could pay that little bit extra for leather


----------



## snibor

You don’t sound like you love the bags.   The nylon is not exactly what you want because of silver hardware. I’d maybe wait to find something that makes your heart sing.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## lill_canele

Djh01 said:


> Thank you both for your thoughts. I actually do prefer this style in nylon as I heard they are lightweight and carefree. The only thing that held me back was the silver hardware because I’m a big gold person.
> 
> most of my other luxury bags are quite dressy and have gold hardware so I wasn’t sure if the silver would clash with my wardrobe. But I did like the fact that this  could be my casual run around bag.
> 
> My husband said, why are you paying so much for a plastic bag when you could pay that little bit extra for leather





Haha, my husband said the same thing.
I went to the store and tried both on and I ultimately went with the leather. The moment my husband said that, I just could not get that price difference out of my head. Especially when I have Longchamp nylon bags for much much less. (And generally when I have the slightest doubt or question about a potential purchase, it usually is a no for me.)

Don't get me wrong, I love nylon, so lightweight and durable and my Longchamp bags are work horses.
However, the way Prada prices them, does make me question how much I am paying for nylon vs leather.

Another reason I went with leather:
I also have a lot of black bags with gold hardware, and a lot of gold jewelry that is yellow or rose/pink gold. It just goes more with what I have and therefore I tend to reach for it often. I like to get my cost per wear and hate it when a bag is just sitting there, sad and unused lol.

I will say, the leather and gold definitely stand out a lot more than the nylon and silver. It is a little more unique when I wear it out since most people buy the nylon.
But if you want something more casual and low key, then maybe the nylon is better.

Either way, both beautiful bags, great for daily use. Good luck!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

lill_canele said:


> Haha, my husband said the same thing.
> I went to the store and tried both on and I ultimately went with the leather. The moment my husband said that, I just could not get that price difference out of my head. Especially when I have Longchamp nylon bags for much much less. (And generally when I have the slightest doubt or question about a potential purchase, it usually is a no for me.)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love nylon, so lightweight and durable and my Longchamp bags are work horses.
> However, the way Prada prices them, does make me question how much I am paying for nylon vs leather.
> 
> Another reason I went with leather:
> I also have a lot of black bags with gold hardware, and a lot of gold jewelry that is yellow or rose/pink gold. It just goes more with what I have and therefore I tend to reach for it often. I like to get my cost per wear and hate it when a bag is just sitting there, sad and unused lol.
> 
> I will say, the leather and gold definitely stand out a lot more than the nylon and silver. It is a little more unique when I wear it out since most people buy the nylon.
> But if you want something more casual and low key, then maybe the nylon is better.
> 
> Either way, both beautiful bags, great for daily use. Good luck!


ALL these reasons are exactly the same reason why i went with the saffiano leather version - when i went to the store with my boyfriend, we couldn't rationalize why we wouldn't pay just a little bit more for leather - also i almost exclusively only wear gold jewelry as well so i was afraid of it clashing with what i wear (though i do wear it with some silver outfits and it does still go well) - AND the times i have worn it out, i always got compliments on it

BUUUUUUUT, i would like to say, i've been reflecting on it a lot lately, and now i'm actually debating on selling it so i can get the nylon/silver one instead  i've only worn the bag twice since getting it back in march ... and the times i had a casual "sporty" outfit on, i told myself, man i wish i had the silver one instead to wear it with today. not saying the gold didn't still go with the outfit, i just think silver would have been better. i do agree with everyone above that the style of this bag is more "sporty" and casual so that's why the nylon and silver just pairs well with the design - when i was in the boutique debating between the two, i thought the gold version as a shoulder/evening bag would be so much more cute to wear than silver, but then i found myself anytime i wore an evening outfit and needed a black bag, i was grabbing other bags in my collection that are black and gold instead over the prada. so i think its definitely something you need to reflect about what you currently have in your collection and when you would plan to wear this bag compared to others. also i think if i didn't tell myself the price difference and saying what was better value for money, i don't think i'd be AS swayed to have chosen the gold. 

i still haven't decided what i'm going to do, and i'm so sorry if this post didn't help your decision or make it any easier, but just thought i'd offer that perspective of someone who did buy the saffiano and somewhat regrets it. please let us know what you end up deciding ! would love to see what you get 

also i've added some photos of the day i was in the boutique with the two different versions, and my outfit for one of the times i've worn the bag


----------



## lill_canele

amanda.tnguyen said:


> ALL these reasons are exactly the same reason why i went with the saffiano leather version - when i went to the store with my boyfriend, we couldn't rationalize why we wouldn't pay just a little bit more for leather - also i almost exclusively only wear gold jewelry as well so i was afraid of it clashing with what i wear (though i do wear it with some silver outfits and it does still go well) - AND the times i have worn it out, i always got compliments on it
> 
> BUUUUUUUT, i would like to say, i've been reflecting on it a lot lately, and now i'm actually debating on selling it so i can get the nylon/silver one instead  i've only worn the bag twice since getting it back in march ... and the times i had a casual "sporty" outfit on, i told myself, man i wish i had the silver one instead to wear it with today. not saying the gold didn't still go with the outfit, i just think silver would have been better. i do agree with everyone above that the style of this bag is more "sporty" and casual so that's why the nylon and silver just pairs well with the design - when i was in the boutique debating between the two, i thought the gold version as a shoulder/evening bag would be so much more cute to wear than silver, but then i found myself anytime i wore an evening outfit and needed a black bag, i was grabbing other bags in my collection that are black and gold instead over the prada. so i think its definitely something you need to reflect about what you currently have in your collection and when you would plan to wear this bag compared to others. also i think if i didn't tell myself the price difference and saying what was better value for money, i don't think i'd be AS swayed to have chosen the gold.
> 
> i still haven't decided what i'm going to do, and i'm so sorry if this post didn't help your decision or make it any easier, but just thought i'd offer that perspective of someone who did buy the saffiano and somewhat regrets it. please let us know what you end up deciding ! would love to see what you get
> 
> also i've added some photos of the day i was in the boutique with the two different versions, and my outfit for one of the times i've worn the bag




Oh no, that's a bummer.   Hope you'll be able to figure things out soon!

Yes, definitely agree on thinking how you're going to use it, what you're going to wear it with, and what bags you tend to reach for depending on the occasion!

I am a relatively dressy person, in general (unless you see me walking my dog, then I look like a homeless person ) I almost never wear jeans (though I did a lot in my younger days).
But yes, black and gold tend to go pretty well with all the clothes I have. I did have a silver hardware bag at one point but I never really reached for it (like 5 times in 2 years), probably is proof that silver hardware doesn't work for me. lol

How I use my black bags/ their purpose:
- My prada gold saffiano is one of 2 daily/casual bags for me. (My other is a black on black YSL) And I plan on traveling with it cus it's like a 2 in one, casual crossbody for day, and chain shoulder bag for evening.

- My 2 evening/night out black & gold hardware bags are very different in shape and a bit smaller. (Small chanel classic flap and patent croc-embossed YSL top handle cassandra)

Hope that helps!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

lill_canele said:


> Oh no, that's a bummer.   Hope you'll be able to figure things out soon!
> 
> Yes, definitely agree on thinking how you're going to use it, what you're going to wear it with, and what bags you tend to reach for depending on the occasion!
> 
> I am a relatively dressy person, in general (unless you see me walking my dog, then I look like a homeless person ) I almost never wear jeans (though I did a lot in my younger days).
> But yes, black and gold tend to go pretty well with all the clothes I have. I did have a silver hardware bag at one point but I never really reached for it (like 5 times in 2 years), probably is proof that silver hardware doesn't work for me. lol
> 
> How I use my black bags/ their purpose:
> - My prada gold saffiano is one of 2 daily/casual bags for me. (My other is a black on black YSL) And I plan on traveling with it cus it's like a 2 in one, casual crossbody for day, and chain shoulder bag for evening.
> 
> - My 2 evening/night out black & gold hardware bags are very different in shape and a bit smaller. (Small chanel classic flap and patent croc-embossed YSL top handle cassandra)
> 
> Hope that helps!


yes totally agree with all of this !! i would say my style is dressier than the average person, but not dressy day to day, which is why i gravitated towards the saffiano/gold, but i use my YSL lou camera bag as an everyday, black/gold, "casual but dressier" bag for day-to-day outfits, which is why i was grabbing that bag instead of my prada - but i wouldn't see my YSL bag matching with a "sporty" look so i'd want to grab my prada, but would be conflicted cause the gold just didn't pair well in those situations. i have a YSL kate and a chanel WOC as my black/gold evening bags - our collections sound so similar   

i do love your idea of using the bag to travel with though ! definitely seems like a better alternative than carrying so many different bags on trips !!!


----------



## poopsie

Prada nylon is infinitely superior to their saffiano.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Prada nylon is infinitely superior to their saffiano.


_Especially_  considering the construction of the nylon bags vs. the saffiano bags.  I've seen some nightmare saffiano bags and accessories in the secondary market. My nylon Prada bags go through mill and still look great. 

I'm like a lot of you in that I sorely miss the Pradas of days gone by: soft calf, lambskin, deerskin, buffalo skin, pig skin, etc.  There's nothing quite like the scent of a new leather Prada bag, especially when it's lined in REAL leather.  I have a red gaufre with red leather lining.  I haven't been able to use it the past year because of my neck fusion and that bag is on the heavy side, it's still lovely to stick my nose into it and inhale.


----------



## Djh01

Hi everyone, I ended up with the nylon version. It is more beautiful in real life (really hard to capture its beauty in a photo) and so light, which I really love for a run around bag compared to the saffiano version. I feel like the nylon version fits more as well. I’m actually surprised how much this tiny bag can hold.

I have my mini Pochette filled to the brim, iPhone 12 max plus sized phone, card holder, lv key pouch and hand sanitizer! And I haven’t put anything in the little pouch yet. But WOW for a mini bag it fits almost everything I can fit in my Pochette metis.

thank you all for helping me decide. I think I made the right decision.


----------



## bearah

Djh01 said:


> Hi everyone, I ended up with the nylon version. It is more beautiful in real life (really hard to capture its beauty in a photo) and so light, which I really love for a run around bag compared to the saffiano version. I feel like the nylon version fits more as well. I’m actually surprised how much this tiny bag can hold.
> 
> I have my mini Pochette filled to the brim, iPhone 12 max plus sized phone, card holder, lv key pouch and hand sanitizer! And I haven’t put anything in the little pouch yet. But WOW for a mini bag it fits almost everything I can fit in my Pochette metis.
> 
> thank you all for helping me decide. I think I made the right decision.



Congratulations on your new bag!! She's gorgeous.  I myself went with the nylon as well (am super excited for it to arrive in the mail!). I'll be using mine as a casual day bag too and I preferred the nylon over the stiffer saffiano. Also, there's just something about that silky nylon look, especially with the lighter colors.


----------



## poopsie

No one I repeat NO ONE does nylon like Prada. 
I've looked at other nylon bags (Longchamp, D&B, MK etc) and was appalled at how chintzy the material was. I think this is why people who aren't familiar with the difference don't understand how/why the Prada ones cost so much more.


----------



## averagejoe

poopsie said:


> No one I repeat NO ONE does nylon like Prada.
> I've looked at other nylon bags (Longchamp, D&B, MK etc) and was appalled at how chintzy the material was. I think this is why people who aren't familiar with the difference don't understand how/why the Prada ones cost so much more.


I totally agree. I had some Fendi nylon bags, and the nylon was either too supple and unstructured, or they glued it to a structured backing which bubbled over time. Prada nylon doesn't bubble, and is somehow more structured without requiring a glued backing. I'm on my second Prada nylon bag as a work bag (I sold the first one because I didn't like the flap messenger style anymore) and it is holding up very well. It got scratched during a rainy commute by someone who abraded the front of my bag with something sharp, but the rest of the bag still looks really good.

I recently got more of their nylon stuff, including a pair of pants, shorts, a belt bag, a belt with a detachable pouch, and also shoes in white re-nylon. I am hoping that the white nylon won't show yellowed glue stains over time like with some other brands. Will report back if I see them. I saw a white nylon Versace backpack which had the glue yellow and show through the nylon material. Hoping it doesn't happen to Prada.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

lill_canele said:


> Haha, my husband said the same thing.
> I went to the store and tried both on and I ultimately went with the leather. The moment my husband said that, I just could not get that price difference out of my head. Especially when I have Longchamp nylon bags for much much less. (And generally when I have the slightest doubt or question about a potential purchase, it usually is a no for me.)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love nylon, so lightweight and durable and my Longchamp bags are work horses.
> However, the way Prada prices them, does make me question how much I am paying for nylon vs leather.
> 
> Another reason I went with leather:
> I also have a lot of black bags with gold hardware, and a lot of gold jewelry that is yellow or rose/pink gold. It just goes more with what I have and therefore I tend to reach for it often. I like to get my cost per wear and hate it when a bag is just sitting there, sad and unused lol.
> 
> I will say, the leather and gold definitely stand out a lot more than the nylon and silver. It is a little more unique when I wear it out since most people buy the nylon.
> But if you want something more casual and low key, then maybe the nylon is better.
> 
> Either way, both beautiful bags, great for daily use. Good luck!


I keep stalking Longchamp hoping they'll make a version of this LOL


----------



## cubicu

I was actually thinking of buying this bag in nylon but found this Kate Spade bag instead! I have lived using it so far as my casual weekend bag.





						The Little Better Sam Nylon Small Shoulder Bag | Kate Spade New York
					

Our Sam bag has been a crowd favorite since 1993. This new version is a nod to the iconic shoulder bags of that same era and updated with a webbed strap for a sporty twist.




					www.katespade.com


----------

